# White leaves on pygmy chain swords and blyxa



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm following the Method of Controlled imbalances in the algae forums, and it seems to be working well.
However, i had to stop dosing CSM+B to do it temporarily. Now the chain swords and blyxa's new leaves are white. What kind of deficiency is this and will it be alleviated with the resuming of CSM+B dosing?

Thanks


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I've never seen this (are they transparent?) and I'm not sure what exactly the deficiency is, but many elements used in CSM+B are immobile to the plant. (The plant cannot pull from its reserves and existing plant mass.) So, it makes sense micro deficiency is showing up in your new leaves. Keep dosing traces and feeding your plants when fighting algae. You can still do this while dosing lean.

What's the Method of Controlled Imbalances? I didn't see it in a quick scroll of the Algae forum? I like how it sounds 

* I'm dumb: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda.html


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, yeah you found the link. Very interesting stuff. I'm almost positive the reason i have the deficiency is because i had to stop fertilizing csm+b briefly to follow this method. The leaves aren't transparent. Thats the part i don't understand. They are literally white. I resumed dosing CSM+B and the plants seem to be slowly regaining color.

BTW, what i've pulled out of the MCI is that you use algae as a bio indicator for finding uptake of the main ferts KNO3 and KH2PO4.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flashbang009,

White leaves usually indicate a calcium deficiency. It is not uncommon, especially if you have softer water in your area like I do. I would dose CaCl or CaSO4 and see if the problem disappears. Here is where I go to diagnose my deficiency problems. I dose CaCl2 (also known as DRI-Z-AIR CRYSTALS - 13 oz $1.39 at hardware stores) per Rex Grigg's recommendation here. Fully dissolve the crystals in water before adding to aquarium. The crystals will react with the water and create heat.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Seattle, initially i thought it was a calcium deficiency, but i never got any confirmation on that. Also, i've never been able to find the CaCl because i couldn't describe it to the people at the hardware store...Now i can! I appreciate the help, the leaves are gaining their color back after a 1/8 tsp dose of CSM+B once a day ago. kinda wild, but i will definitely check on the CaCl, thanks guys


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

White leaves can also be nitrogen in some species. In other cases some hard water species deposit calcium on their leaves from breaking down CaCO3 in the water. In some cases even iron deficiencies can be white.

Is it old or new growth? Is it an even covering or in some kind of pattern? Does it wipe off? What are your water parameters? Your dosing schedule?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

can you post some pics??? i have a friend having similar issues and would like to know how yours are looking if possible, thanks


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well the leaves have recovered their color now. It happened upon suspending csm+b, and the white went away after resuming adding it. ddavila if you can post pics of your friend's i can tell you if it's the same as what mine looked like.


----------

